# Linnies



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi..
While at the bird store today, I got bitten (not physically  ) by the linnie babies in the store. BTW, they had a REALLY pretty baby budgie that I wanted, too... really pretty.. maybe sky blue spangle gray wing. The bird store guy thought she might be cinnamon too as she has some brown areas. 
ANYWAY, does anybody have experience with Linnies ?? He said they aren't really loud (compared to what?) and are lots of fun..
Let me know what you think.. not that I can get a linnie right now, but... but... but.... they sure were fun to play with... very social little guys!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cozette (Amber) had a linnie, Judy. I'm sure she'll be happy to talk about them with you.*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi FaeryBee... you always 'catch' me when I'm thinking about acquiring another birdie.... It's like you are my conscience..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:decision:

Yep -- I have radar that picks up those thoughts from you!!*


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a linnie (Louie). He's almost 2 years old. He's my baby. I would highly recommend getting a linnie. they are awesome little companions and quite the little personalities. They're pretty quiet, except for flock calling when I leave his sight. Some linnies are known to be hand shy, but Louie isn't. He'll step up and is happiest when he's sitting on my shoulder all day. He's a snuggler . The only thing I could say negative is their poops are bigger than budgies, but not as bad as larger birds. It is possible to "potty train" a linnie. Louie is very good about letting me know when he has to go. They're awesome little birds and I would definitely recommend them!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

I thought you might like to meet Louie!


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

What an adorable little baby :loveeyes: After seeing these photos, I'm sure that quite a few people will want linnies...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Bird Crazy Jill recently acquired a Linnie so she would be a good one to talk to also. I have never heard anything but good about them, with the only drawback being that they poop rather large dropping's....


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Louie is super cute!!!
Yeah, I have not heard anything bad about linnies, only great things  And like Randy has said, the only "bad" thing about them is their poo.
Perhaps someone can post a picture of their poo so we can judge for ourselves *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *
> Perhaps someone can post a picture of their poo so we can judge for ourselves *


Timing can be everything in this life....mine is off a bit...just sitting here eating a little lunch when I come to this post....:vomit:............


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi.. I was just thinking 'What a group we are!!'... we ask each other for photos of poop! :nuts:


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

dsavino said:


> I thought you might like to meet Louie!


dsavino!!! Louis is sooo cute and very similar coloring to the little boy I saw yesterday. Thanks for your comments and photos.. can I private message you if I have more questions.?????.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *:decision:
> 
> Yep -- I have radar that picks up those thoughts from you!!*


Now, if I can just distract FaeryBee for a minute, I might be in business... LOL (jk, Ms. Deborah)


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



Timing can be everything in this life....mine is off a bit...just sitting here eating a little lunch when I come to this post....:vomit:............

Click to expand...

:laughing: Oh boy...*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jrook said:



dsavino!!! Louis is sooo cute and very similar coloring to the little boy I saw yesterday. Thanks for your comments and photos.. can I private message you if I have more questions.?????.

Click to expand...

JUDY!!! I'm WATCHING YOU!! :wow:*


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

jrook said:


> dsavino!!! Louis is sooo cute and very similar coloring to the little boy I saw yesterday. Thanks for your comments and photos.. can I private message you if I have more questions.?????.


Thank you!! And absolutely!!


----------

